# Air Source Heat Pumps



## joannadawns (Nov 28, 2017)

Hi. Air Source Heat Pumps does anyone run one in Spain? are they worth the expense of fitment? are they effective at cooling during the summer and good enough to heat a home in winter... would like real people views rather than data sheets that are at best a little misleading. They are a big investment but were considering buying a property that needs some TLC so would be a good time fit one. Thanks for any feedback :]


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

joannadawns said:


> Hi. Air Source Heat Pumps does anyone run one in Spain? are they worth the expense of fitment? are they effective at cooling during the summer and good enough to heat a home in winter... would like real people views rather than data sheets that are at best a little misleading. They are a big investment but were considering buying a property that needs some TLC so would be a good time fit one. Thanks for any feedback :]


Quite some time ago when living in the snow country of the state of Utah in the US I had one in my home. Horrible piece of equipment that was slow to work and just used power. Got rid of it and bought a central heating and air conditioning system.


----------



## Poloss (Feb 2, 2017)

Hi, we had a Panasonic installed last week with just one indoor unit because our house is small (60m²).
Cost us 1800€ avec VAT & all.
The installer claims it consumes the same as one electric radiator (750 watts) and will heat the whole house.
Cools fine very quickly & silently if we bother to turn it on. 
We just close the wooden shutters and that's sufficient to stay cool in the afternoon. 
Outdoor temps are around 34°.

We'll see how it performs this winter!
In the south of France it's rare to have temperatures below 0°C for more than a few days running.


----------



## oceansailor (Dec 29, 2016)

Have lived for over 30 years in homes heated and cooled by air sourced heat pumps with no problems other than an occasional repair. Heat pump heating is more efficient than resistive electric heat (i.e. individual room heaters or block heater in a forced air unit) and therefore consuming less power (kw). The caveat with a heat pump is that its efficiency drops in cold weather (generally less -10 deg C) and some form of auxiliary heat (gas or electric heat, wood stove) is then required. Some manufacturers market their heat pumps to work efficiently down to -25 deg C. Best review of a heat pump's worth is to ask potential neighbors or anyone who has one installed of their experience with their unit(s). Of course no source of heat or cooling will do its job efficiently if the house is not insulated well and free of drafts.


----------

